# St. Regis Hotels



## stefano1895 (Dec 26, 2009)

post pictures of st regis hotels on your city

ST REGIS _*MEXICO CITY*_ 150m tall


----------



## nature's message (Jun 17, 2009)

St. Regis doesn't have a hotel in Munich, but I'll post the on in Rome.

*ST. REGIS GRANDE ROME*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The St.Regis, New York*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The St. Regis, Singapore*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The St. Regis, San Fransisco*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The St. Regis, Mumbai*


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

*St. Regis Hotel and Residences, Belgrade - UC*


----------



## crv3 (Sep 17, 2012)

The St. Regis, México City


----------

